# Did you guys see



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That Obama is trying to take away our fishing rights?? THis just plain ol pisses me off!!! :evil: 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24545

viewforum.php?f=45


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

STEVO said:


> That Obama is trying to take away our fishing rights?? THis just plain ol **** me off!!! :evil:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24545
> 
> viewforum.php?f=45


No I did not see that.
I did see where there was a story about that that ESPN retracted. Did you see that one?

I also sat and watched with my own two eyes while the Utah legislature took away 7,000 miles of public water from you just last week.
Did you see that?
Would you like to see the vote count so that you can help to get those who took these miles of streams away from you out of office?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Troll said:


> [
> 
> I also sat and watched with my own two eyes while the Utah legislature took away 7,000 miles of public water from you just last week.
> Did you see that?
> Would you like to see the vote count so that you can help to get those who took these miles of streams away from you out of office?


Nope Didnt see that one either!!!!! :? :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please note:

The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He also claims the article was an opinion piece only.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

STEVO said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Would you like more info? I have some.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> That Obama is trying to take away our fishing rights?? THis just plain ol **** me off!!! :evil:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24545
> 
> viewforum.php?f=45


Good one STEVO !!!! -_O-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Please note:
> 
> The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He also claims the article was an opinion piece only.
> 
> http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


There you go again goob. Protecting Obama. The Secret Service would be proud to have you on the force!!! :_O=: :-|O|-: :-|O|-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO -
I'd bet a case of your favorite beverage, that you are one heck of a great bait fisherman. ;-)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: Im good at baiting certain things. Naaah. More of a spin fisherman these days. Not patient enough to sit there & watch for the pole to wiggle. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Please note:
> ...


Really?

Thanks


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

STEVO said:


> That Obama is trying to take away our fishing rights?? THis just plain ol **** me off!!! :evil:


Yeah, I saw it and you know what? Obama is right! Fishing is the great evil in this world and you guys don't need to be doing it. I hope the Prez. sends out his army of secret police in the black helicopters to confiscate all of your tackle O*-- . We shouldn't be trying to ram hooks into fishes mouths, but should be singing Kumbayah with our brothers the fish. They are our friends. And then the EEEVVIL of harvesting and eating them! The horror! How can you guys torture and then eat those helpless mercury bombs? Talk about unhealthy :O>>: We should be eating much healthier public land grazed beef at Mc Donalds instead. And then the environmental damage of marching around in the wilds in pursuit of these poor creatures. If you feel the need to do this, then go buy a fishing video game and do it (virtually) in your home instead of trashing the environment by being there. Finally, don't give me any garbage about economic benefits from fishing. When you jokers get a new hobby like scrapbooking, it will more than offset any economic gains from fishing.

Go, Prez in your ban. -*|*-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree man. Fishing is FAAAR more addictive than crack, akohol and people smokin those weeds combined!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> :lol: Im good at baiting certain things. Naaah. More of a spin fisherman these days. Not patient enough to sit there & watch for the pole to wiggle. :mrgreen:


I don't know. Seems like your latest cast got nailed as soon as it hit the water. -|\O-


----------

